# 5 bước trang điểm với phấn nước Hàn Quốc chuẩn chuyên gia



## ynmiraheal (17/2/20)

Phấn nước Hàn Quốc ra đời đã đánh dấu cuộc cách mạng mới trong trang điểm. Nhờ ưu điểm rút ngắn các công đoạn trang điểm vào một sản phẩm đa chức năng, phấn nước nhanh chóng được các chị em yêu thích nhờ tạo lớp nền mỏng mướt, bóng khỏe tự nhiên. Các cô nàng đã biết mẹo sử dụng phấn nước cho làn da dầu, da khô hay da nhạy cảm chưa? Khám phá ngay dưới đây nhé !

*1. Phấn nước là gì?*
Phấn nước (hay còn gọi là cushion) là tên gọi một dạng kem nền dạng nước. Phấn nước là sự kết hợp của kem chống nắng, kem nền, kem dưỡng da vào trong một sản phẩm. Lớp kem nền dạng nước được chứa trong lớp bông mút của phấn nước. Khi sử dụng phấn nước, bạn sẽ dùng bông phấn dặm vào lớp bông mút. Bông phấn sẽ thấm lượng kem vừa phải giúp lớp nền khi đánh lên da đều, thẩm thấu nhanh, không bết dính.
Khái niệm phấn nước ra đời từ năm 2008 tại Hàn Quốc. Dòng cushion nguyên bản đầu tiên được ra mắt bởi tập đoàn Amore Pacific Hàn Quốc. Đến nay, phấn nước được các hãng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc ngày càng cải tiến hơn về kết cấu, thành phần phù hợp với da dạng nhu cầu sử dụng.

_





Phấn nước là sản phẩm trang điểm tích hợp đa chức năng trong một_​
*2. Ưu điểm – nhược điểm của phấn nước *
Phấn nước Hàn Quốc ra đời nhanh chóng được đón nhận bởi các tín đồ làm đẹp với các ưu điểm:

Được thiết kế để tiết kiệm thời gian cho các nàng với các công dụng tích hợp của kem lót – kem nền – phấn phủ.
Tạo một lớp nền mỏng, cho lớp trang điểm trong suốt căng bóng mượt mà.
Có độ che phủ vừa phải, tạo cảm giác tự nhiên. Kể cả khi các nàng dặm phấn nhiều lần cũng không tạo cảm giác dày.
Có khả năng chống nắng cho da tốt, khá cao so với các loại kem nền hay phấn phủ khác. Tiết kiệm được cho bạn thêm một khoản cho lớp kem chống nắng.
Tăng cường dưỡng ẩm cho da, thích hợp cho những nàng có làn da khô.
Khả năng bám của phấn nền khá cao, từ 2 đến 3 giờ, cho lớp trang điểm lâu trôi.

_





Ưu điểm của phán nước là tạo lớp nền mỏng mướt tự nhiên_​
Nhược điểm của phẩn nước:

Khả năng che khuyết điểm không phải hoàn hảo.
Phấn nước không phải là sự lựa chọn tốt cho da dầu. Các nàng có thể khắc phục bằng cách dùng thêm phấn phủ.
Dung tích nhỏ: Nếu sử dụng thường xuyên thì đa phần các dòng cushion chỉ sử dụng được khoảng trong 3 – 4 tháng.
*3. Các bước trang điểm với phấn nước Hàn Quốc chuẩn nhất*
Thời gian gần đây, xu hướng trang điểm nhẹ nhàng là một trong những xu hướng làm đẹp được yêu thích nhất hiện nay. Xuất hiện và được sử dụng phổ biến nhất tại Hàn Quốc, sau đó lan rộng ở các nước Châu Á, trong đó có Việt Nam. Với cách trang điểm này làn da của bạn sẽ trở nên căng bóng, mịn màng, đặc biệt mang đến vẻ ngoài tự nhiên như không hề trang điểm. Bí quyết đối với làn da phủ sương này chính là việc sử dụng phấn nước.
Với những ưu điểm và nhược điểm của mình, không phải chỉ có các cô nàng da thiên khô mới phù hợp sử dụng phấn nước đâu nhé. Các cô nàng da nhạy cảm, da thiên dầu, da mụn vẫn có thể dùng phấn nước trang điểm với các bước dưới đây:







Bí quyết trang điểm có lớp nền mỏng mướt, trắng sáng dưới đây:​
*Bước 1: Làm sạch làn da*
Làn da cần được làm sạch để tiếp nhận các bước chăm sóc da và trang điểm. Hãy tham khảo các bước sau để tối ưu tác dụng của sữa rửa mặt:
*Bước 1: *Làm ướt da mặt
*Bước 2: *Lấy một lượng sữa rửa mặt bằng hạt ngô, cho ra tay hoặc miếng tạo bọt đánh bông.
*Bước 3: *Lấy phần bọt thoa đều nhẹ nhàng lên khuôn mặt và lưu ý thoa xuôi theo chiều lỗ chân lông để chất bẩn dễ dàng theo đà bị quấn ra ngoài. Thời gian khoảng 20-30 giây, bạn không nên để sữa lâu quá trên da mặt.
*Bước 4: *Rửa sạch với nước và thấm khô da bằng khăn mềm.
*Lưu ý: *Dùng sữa rửa mặt quá 2 lần/ngày gây tác động xấu cho da. Ngoài ra, bạn cần kết hợp với tẩy da chết 2 lần 1 tuần. Sau khi rửa mặt, làn da cần được cân bằng lại độ ẩm và pH bằng nước hoa hồng và các loại booster.

_





Những dòng sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt sẽ êm dịu và làm sạch sâu cặn bẩn, bã nhờn của da_​
*Bước 2: Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm*
Đây là bước dưỡng da bắt buộc dù làn da của bạn thiên khô, thiên dầu hay nhạy cảm. Lớp dưỡng ẩm giúp lớp trang điểm bền màu hơn và tạo lớp mạng bảo vệ cho da khỏi tác hại của môi trường. Sau 5 đến 10 phút thoa toner, bạn chấm 5 điểm kem dưỡng ẩm cho da lên các vùng: trán, hai bên má, cằm và mũi. Các bạn massage mặt thật nhẹ nhàng và vỗ đều cho kem thấm sâu vào da mặt. Và nhớ chà sát da quá mạnh vào da. Điều này sẽ vô tình gây tổn thương da và hình thành nếp nhăn gây lão hóa da. Đừng quên dưỡng ẩm cho vùng da cổ nhé !

_





Kem dưỡng ẩm giúp lớp trang điểm bền màu hơn_​
*Bước 3: Sử dụng phấn nước*
Trong mỗi hộp cushion đều có đi kèm với một miếng mút chuyên biệt. Chính vì thế nên hạn chế dùng cọ đánh cushion vì lông cọ sẽ hạn chế bề mặt tiếp xúc của phấn với da làm lớp nền không đều và nhanh trôi. Sử dụng bông mút chuyên dụng giúp tạo lớp nền mỏng mịn và tiết kiệm hơn. Khi sử dụng phấn nước, chị em cần lưu ý:

Không nên ấn bông mút quá mạnh khi lấy phấn trong hộp ra. Bông phấn nhấp quá nhiều khi đánh lên da sẽ không đều, bông phấn cũng thấm ngược vào bông rất lãng phí.
Nguyên tắc khi đánh cushion là dặp bông phấn nhẹ nhàng từ trong ra ngoài. Gập bông phấn lại để tạo thành mũi vát giúp đưa phấn đến những vùng như khóe mũi, quanh mắt, dưới cằm.
Thay vì miết bông phấn trên bề mặt da thì nên dặm hoặc lăn bông phấn để cushion tiệp vào da hơn.
Các cô nàng da khô trước khi đánh cushion nếu làm ẩm bông phấn với xịt khoáng để phấn tệp vào da hơn. Bông phấn nên được vệ sinh 1 tuần/ lần nếu sử dụng thường xuyên. 2 tuần/lần hoặc lâu hơn tùy thuộc vào mức độ sử dụng. Việc làm sạch bông phấn để tránh gây mụn cho da.

_





Phấn nước dược mỹ phẩm YN Miraheal Cushion là lựa chọn an toàn nhất với làn da nhạy cảm_
​Với các cô nàng da khô, cô nàng thích da bóng mướt tự nhiên thì chỉ cần 3 bước đơn giản như trên đã hoàn thành lớp trang điểm rồi nha ! Với các cô nàng da có khuyết điểm và nhiều dầu, hãy áp dụng thêm bước 4 và bước 5 nha.

*Bước 4: Che khuyết điểm còn sót lại *
Bước sử dụng kem che khuyết điểm nên được thực hiện sau khi đánh phấn nước. Cushion có đặc tính mỏng nhẹ, tạo lớp nền tự nhiên nên khả năng che khuyết điểm không quá hoàn hảo. Các cô nàng da nhiều khuyết điểm có thể dùng kem che khuyết điểm bằng cách:

Thoa kem che khuyết điểm lên vùng da đó
Dùng bông phấn cushion tán cho kem tập vào da và không bị lẫn so với lớp phấn cushion.
Không dùng cọ để tán kem che khuyết điểm vùng mắt. Cọ sẽ để lại vết cọ trên da, loang lổ lớp phấn nước.
_





Dùng kem che khuyết điểm với vùng thâm mắt và vùng da có khuyết điểm_​*Bước 5: Sử dụng phấn phủ*
Để cushion lâu trôi hơn nên sử dụng thêm phấn phủ. Các cô nàng da dầu cũng nên dùng phấn phủ để giàm độ bón của cushion và kiềm dầu cho da. Bạn nên ưu tiên dùng phấn phủ dạng bột, không màu. Nếu da không quá dầu hãy chỉ phủ phấn ở vùng chữ T để tránh cho lớp make-up quá dày gây mất tự nhiên.


----------



## hoang thanh lan (7/1/21)

độ che phủ vừa phải, tạo cảm giác tự nhiên. Kể cả khi các nàng dặm phấn nhiều lần cũng không tạo cảm giác dày.


----------

